# Diablo 3 pvp video vom ptr mit paar erklärungen fehler 12 ect



## xinthir (17. Januar 2013)

Jo hab n kleises vid gemacht auf meinem youtube channel 
Bezüglich patch 1.0.7 und dem pvp und dem fehler 12 wegen lizenz und so. einfach ma reinschauen danke  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBy_X6DTnjo&list=UU7z-ESf87oSwYbOpys75zJw&index=1


----------



## myadictivo (17. Januar 2013)

oh-je..>500 stunden played time mit dem barb fürn ar*ch


----------



## xinthir (18. Januar 2013)

würd ich nicht sagen hab noch bissel weiter gespielt.. wenn da n barb kommt welcher auf seine resis/block ect achtet dann is das schon n ernst zunehmender gegner...


----------



## myadictivo (18. Januar 2013)

puh..es juckt mich ja in den fingern 
leider keine lust den ptr zu ziehen und wie das mit dem char trans genau abläuft hab ich auch keine ahnung..

aber probeweise schnetzeln würd ich schon gerne mal (mit maxblock equip )


----------



## Kjudarlis (20. Januar 2013)

das pvp sieht ja so aus wie ich es mir gedacht hab 2 Schüsse und einer fällt


----------



## myadictivo (21. Januar 2013)

ich denke eher mal das liegt daran,

- dass da einfach grad jeder auf alles holzt was sich bewegt
- keiner wirklich pvp equip anhat

und ich hoffe mal es wird sich im endeffekt etwas koordinierter spielen. zumindest so wie in d2 wo man sich auch in 8ppl duell games gediegen im 1on1 schnetzeln konnte.
und mit den richtigen items (viel vita, & %leben, loh bzw life per second, prisma, schild) wird sich eventuell auch sowas wie spannung aufbauen.

wobei dann halt die items, die o.g. stats bieten ohne allzuviel damage einzubüßen wahrscheinlich direkt mal mehrere hundert million kosten werden.


----------



## Arosk (4. Februar 2013)

wird aufjedenfall lustig. ein normaler hit, gegner tot.


----------



## Tikume (4. Februar 2013)

Sieht nicht spassig aus, wenn man dann mal schaut was in einem Indie-Game wie Magicka geht ist das irgendwie peinlich für Blizzard.


----------

